# Comment faire un script shell double-cliquable?



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2003)

Tout est dans le titre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Comment on fait pour executer un script shell sans avoir à ouvrir le terminal?
désolé si c'est une question stupide, mais la je suis un peu paumé...


----------



## Bobbus (10 Janvier 2003)

Je sais qu'il est possible d'encapsuler tout ça dans un script Applescript qui va ensuite ouvrir l'application Terminal et lui dire quelle commande executer, mais je ne sais pas si c'est que tu cherches...

Bob


----------



## r e m y (10 Janvier 2003)

Dans un script AppleScript, enregistrable sous forme d'application (donc double cliquable), on peut faire un

do shell script

Mais je n'ai pas la syntaxe exacte sous la main


----------



## r e m y (10 Janvier 2003)

Relevé à l'instant sur la page consacrée à AppleScript sur le site Apple:

tell application "Terminal"
activate
with timeout of 1800 seconds
do script with command "top"
tell window 1
set background color to "black"
set cursor color to "green"
set normal text color to "yellow"
set bold text color to "red"
set title displays shell path to true
set title displays window size to true
set title displays device name to true
set title displays file name to true
set title displays custom title to true
set custom title to "bozo"
set number of columns to 80
set number of rows to 40
end tell
end timeout
end tell 

Note that it is not necessary to use the Terminal application to execute shell scripts. The "Do Shell script" command is part of the pre-installed Standard Additions scripting addition and can be used to communicate with the UNIX shell directly. Here is an example of its use:


set this_data to do shell script "uptime"
set x to the offset of "up" in this_data
set this_data to (characters x thru -1 of this_data) as string
display dialog this_data buttons {"OK"} default button 1


----------



## Einbert (10 Janvier 2003)

Le code ci-dessus est bien joli je trouve  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais il y a beaucoup plus simple et plus rapide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Va voir sur le lien suivant  suivant ... Par contre, l'adresse de d/l n'est plus valable et la version non plus d'ailleurs. Donc pour d/l cet utilitaire, il faut cliquer  ici





 ... Et voualà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...

++


----------

